

Rate my Splash page - ScotterC
http://www.artsicle.com

======
tlack
I'd change the message a bit: "Lend. Buy. Create." should be something like
"Patonize. Create." and patronize would contain both elements. The person who
wishes to invest in art sees himself as a noble figure and "Loan. Buy." is a
bit prosaic.

I'd also change the text under Create to not say "We know you are the next big
thing." If I were interested in participating in the patronage program, that
text would scare me off. I'd want an expert guiding my investment into truly
promising, well-vetted artists, not just any schlub who wants to paint his
cat. The selection process should be difficult and not all-inclusive.

Are you coming to Miami for Art Basel? Meetup?

~~~
ScotterC
Would love to make the Miami show but not sure if its in the cards this year.

Thanks for your feed back. It definitely rings true. Changed Loan to Lend.
We've been throwing around the patronize term a bit but not committed to it
yet.

Our model does not intend any schlub to get funding thankfully. We intend to
have our class of artists vote in any incoming members and have a stack
overflow sort of reputation system to decide who can even post a loan listing.

Are you in Miami, or just going to Art Basel?

~~~
tlack
I'm in Miami and I go to the art events now and then. I was planning to do an
Art Basel Facebook+iPhone app but my time ran out before I could even get the
funding together.. C'est la vie

~~~
ScotterC
This just in. We will be in Miami at Art Basel! Would love to meetup if you
get the chance iPhone/Facebook app or no

------
damienhoffman
Looks good. Direct investment is a nice growing space.

------
ScotterC
Feedback is appreciated.

